# Post Cute Cows



## ___- (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Ol' Puss (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## OhGoy (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 2, 2018)

Cows are honestly dumb as shit and I think we should kill all of them.


----------



## Kumatora (Jan 2, 2018)

owo


----------



## The Fool (Jan 2, 2018)

Kumatora said:


> View attachment 347397
> owo



those are people, not cows, silly weeaboo


----------



## Kumatora (Jan 2, 2018)

The Fool said:


> those are people, not cows, silly weeaboo


----------



## Positron (Jan 2, 2018)

White yaks matter.


----------



## HY 140 (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## MW 002 (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## InLivingTuna (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## sbm1990 (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Somsnosa (Jan 2, 2018)

cows are cute, taste delicious and do nice sounds. I love when they sit like cats


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jan 2, 2018)

This is a very good thread.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 2, 2018)

Kevin Spencer said:


>


DAD WAS PROUD. HE DIDN'T CARE HOW.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 2, 2018)

https://my.mixtape.moe/eoprjx.gif
https://my.mixtape.moe/riolau.gif

Edit: direct links because they keep breaking


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 2, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


>


You might have to quote this to see the other two.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 2, 2018)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 2, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> You might have to quote this to see the other two.


Still doesn't work.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 2, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Still doesn't work.


I even tried reuploading them somewhere else and it still didn't work, so I just changed them to direct links.


Kiwi Jeff said:


> https://my.mixtape.moe/eoprjx.gif
> https://my.mixtape.moe/riolau.gif
> 
> Edit: direct links because they keep breaking


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 2, 2018)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> View attachment 347505
> 
> View attachment 347503
> 
> ...


Hah, gaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Fleeb (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Jan 2, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 2, 2018)

You might want to spoiler that


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Cake Farts (Jan 3, 2018)

My neighbor has a breed of tiny cows. I like them.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## wateryketchup (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Sushinope (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh sweet bovine
You look so fine
Please be mine
Calvin Klein


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 3, 2018)

Also, no gays.


----------



## unfathomable (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Ol' Puss (Jan 4, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


>


Well done.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## 0 2 (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## WC 027 (Jan 4, 2018)

Spoiler: Gay ass shit be here


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## millais (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jan 6, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## Positron (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Yamyam (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Positron (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## WC 027 (Mar 5, 2018)

Spoiler: Warning, literal horrorcow


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## WC 027 (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 20, 2018)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> View attachment 499918
> View attachment 499920
> 
> View attachment 499922
> ...


You are a good user and I like you.


----------



## MemeGray (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Jul 20, 2018)

MemeGray said:


> View attachment 499932








Ah yes, the Cow Level... so many memories...


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 20, 2018)

this is the thread i've been waiting for


----------



## Sid (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Eryngium (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 20, 2018)

Eryngium said:


> View attachment 500413


Cow girls brap.


----------



## Count groudon (Jul 22, 2018)

I love how cows are such sweet animals that just sit around a do cute shit while bulls will literally destroy anything in their path for shits and giggles unless you chop their balls off. 

I was gonna make a feminism joke but honestly i don't want to taint this thread with shit posting.


----------



## millais (Jul 26, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> I love how cows are such sweet animals that just sit around a do cute shit while bulls will literally destroy anything in their path for shits and giggles unless you chop their balls off.
> 
> I was gonna make a feminism joke but honestly i don't want to taint this thread with shit posting.


One time I was driving past a herd of cattle about 100 feet away from the road, and the moment I entered their line of sight, the bulls suddenly came charging at an alarmingly rapid speed towards my car even though there was a wire fence separating them from the road. They seemed like very easily aggravated animals.


----------



## Lysol (Jul 26, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> I love how cows are such sweet animals that just sit around a do cute shit while bulls will literally destroy anything in their path for shits and giggles unless you chop their balls off.
> 
> I was gonna make a feminism joke but honestly i don't want to taint this thread with shit posting.



One thing about bulls that always gets me is that their ancestor was much larger than they are on average; I can't even imagine how the hell people managed to domesticate them. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurochs


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 26, 2018)

millais said:


> One time I was driving past a herd of cattle about 100 feet away from the road, and the moment I entered their line of sight, the bulls suddenly came charging at an alarmingly rapid speed towards my car even though there was a wire fence separating them from the road. They seemed like very easily aggravated animals.


This is why the Running of the Bulls is considered such a badass thing to survive.


----------



## Count groudon (Jul 26, 2018)

Lysol said:


> One thing about bulls that always gets me is that their ancestor was much larger than they are on average; I can't even imagine how the hell people managed to domesticate them. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurochs


That is a dark souls boss my good man.


----------



## The Telomerase Truth (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Deadwaste (Jul 26, 2018)

i've something better: communism!


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Jul 26, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## Gutpuke (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 26, 2018)

Gutpuke said:


> View attachment 504557


Livestock can be really endearing.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SweetDee (Jul 30, 2018)

Fluffy groomed cows...


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 4, 2018)

"Da'fuck you say to me?!"


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## millais (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 6, 2018)

Oh, I thought this was a thread about adorable _crows_.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Aug 6, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> Oh, I thought this was a thread about adorable _crows_.














Well....


----------



## millais (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## c-no (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## GethN7 (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## millais (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 9, 2018)

Went to upload this but it was too big, and imgur won't hotlink it, so you get a link.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Dec 9, 2018)

https://sneed.yimg.com/ny/api/res/1.2/L2VQXH_VH_BK4yjMnYw_mQ--~A/YXBwaWQ9aGlnaGxhbmRlcjtzbT0xO3c9MTI4MDtoPTk2MA--/http://media.zenfs.com/en-US/homerun/country_living_105/4897624236252a125a660edf36e9ad8a


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 9, 2018)

ShittyRecolor said:


> https://sneed.yimg.com/ny/api/res/1.2/L2VQXH_VH_BK4yjMnYw_mQ--~A/YXBwaWQ9aGlnaGxhbmRlcjtzbT0xO3c9MTI4MDtoPTk2MA--/http://media.zenfs.com/en-US/homerun/country_living_105/4897624236252a125a660edf36e9ad8a


Mom...


----------



## Billy_Sama (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 10, 2018)

The udder ridiculousness in this thread.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Dec 10, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> The udder ridiculousness in this thread.


If you've got a problem with it, mooooove along.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Jan 27, 2019)

https://www.ajc.com/news/national/b...unds-and-too-big-kill/unYztI2WImRpknKLs3XLHN/


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 27, 2019)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> View attachment 650567
> 
> https://www.ajc.com/news/national/b...unds-and-too-big-kill/unYztI2WImRpknKLs3XLHN/


I fucking love cows, idiot.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jan 27, 2019)

Because bulls are just cows with dicks.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Ceiling Kitten (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Gutpuke (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Krimjob (May 5, 2019)

It's been six pages and NO ONE posted the official cowgirl?



Spoiler: islamic









Waisetsu Missile for all you degenerates


----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 5, 2019)

Krimjob said:


> It's been six pages and NO ONE posted the official cowgirl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the first hentai manga I ever read, and still has a fond place in my heart.
Dog bless you.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 7, 2019)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> View attachment 790242


Loterally Trunp supporter.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Jun 7, 2019)

_Your fear allows me to enter your mind.
Your obligation allows me to control your hands.
Your reason allows me to break your eyes.
Your guilt allows me to loosen your neck.
Your expectation allows me to hide the truth.
Your tendencies allow me to make you_


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 7, 2019)

UntimelyDhelmise said:


> _Your fear allows me to enter your mind.
> Your obligation allows me to control your hands.
> Your reason allows me to break your eyes.
> Your guilt allows me to loosen your neck.
> ...


Is that Gamer Gate


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Positron (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Sama (Aug 14, 2019)

Positron said:


>



From what I heard in the west, the increasing land use for cow grazing are putting snake populations in danger as cows will stomp the shit out of snakes if they see them. Good or bad depending how you like snakes.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Teadrinkr (Sep 4, 2020)

I wish we domesticated cows as well as dogs and cats, they're like big plant eating dogs.

I want a pet cow.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 6, 2020)

Autistador said:


> I wish we domesticated cows as well as dogs and cats, they're like big plant eating dogs.
> 
> I want a pet cow.


If there's any animal we should have domesticated, it's bears. I wanna pet one but I'd probably end up with one fewer arm at best.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 7, 2020)

Autistador said:


> I wish we domesticated cows as well as dogs and cats, they're like big plant eating dogs.
> 
> I want a pet cow.



There's absolutely pet cows.  It's usually a matter of bucket babies, though a certain percentage just like people for no apparent reason.

I used to help take care of an old, old longhorn steer who liked to play fetch and get hugs.


----------



## Teadrinkr (Sep 7, 2020)

Ped Xing said:


> There's absolutely pet cows.  It's usually a matter of bucket babies, though a certain percentage just like people for no apparent reason.
> 
> I used to help take care of an old, old longhorn steer who liked to play fetch and get hugs.


That's awesome. I'm guessing they can't be housetrained tho so no housecows


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 7, 2020)

Think of the rich vegetables your floor could grow!


----------



## Fünter (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Feb 25, 2022)

I remembered this thread existing due to these two old towels I found being appropriate


----------

